# 2000 Silverado 2500 4x4 question



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

My 4x4 is not engaging, the code I'm getting(C0327) is for the actuator motor on the transfer case. My question is, would this make my front drive shaft be locked in but not sending a signal to the sensor on the front axle? 

I also had the ATC fuse blow on me while trying to engage the buttons. All lights on the 4x4 button went out, which is from the fuse. I can hear the motor on the transfer case when I push the button. 

Any help so I don't throw parts at this. I recently bought a used motor(with warranty and return) and have not been able to get time to try it. Thanks in advanced! Brian


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

I would fix the actuator motor asap. For some reason it will wear on your transfer case and kill it. It happened to me and that's what I was told. Same exact truck. I figured I could get by without 4x4 for the spring summer and fall then went to replace actuator motor and transfer case was cooked. Some monies later with a new t. case and a. motor and have been running good for four years. Good luck


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

Replace the fuse and try to active the 4wd, if the fuse blows again unplug the actuator on the axle, replace the fuse and push the 4wd button again, if the fuse does not blow you know where the short is.


----------



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks! Will try! Appreciate the info!


----------



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Transfer case bad? I switched the motor and still the same thing. Front drive shaft is locked in(not able to turn by hand). When I had the motor out I tried to turn the shaft to see if it was movable. It was really hard to turn with a wrench, I was able to click it with a lot of force. I thought it should turn pretty easy. Is the transfer case shot? Thanks again for any info!


----------



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

I understand that since I have the auto option the front shaft stays semi-engaged. Where the encoder motor goes is that supposed to move easy when I place a wrench on it?


----------



## mrplow69 (Nov 27, 2012)

Check the fluid in the T case for and metal or debris, should see it right away on the magnet on the drain plug


----------



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Fluid seems ok! I can get the tranfer case encoder motor to make noise each time I push a different button. I can get it to go into low after a few tries. Pulled fuses and checked/reset. Replaced encoder motor after receiving code CO327. Same situation. My question before I find another transfer case is- could it be the actuator on the front axel? I have yet to check the wires! Also when I did have the encoder motor apart, like I posted earlier, the transfer case was hard to shift manually where the encoder motor goes, is that normal? Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## mrplow69 (Nov 27, 2012)

Take out the the front actuator and put it 4wd and see if it goes in and out, if not check for power and ground at the actuator connector, if its good replace the a actuator. If there was no metal in the fluid then I would think that the hard shifting by hand would be normal.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

9 times out of 10, CO327 is set by a failure of the position switch in the encoder motor, or the switch assembly at the dash. If you've already replaced the motor on the t-case, I'd be looking at the switch on the dash. Front axle actuator is a very rare failure on that era truck.


----------



## mrplow69 (Nov 27, 2012)

That wouldn't cause a fuse to blow though


----------



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

I had the fuse blow the first two times I tried to engage the 4x4 hi. I just tried tonight for like 8-10 tries in some gravel and the fuse never blew.


----------



## mrplow69 (Nov 27, 2012)

So then it was the switch in the incoder motor then ? It's working fine ?


----------



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

The replacement encoder motor seems to be working, at least I can hear it every time I push the buttons the motor reacts and I can hear it actuate. As far as if it actually is actuating far enough, that I don't know. I am not getting the front wheels to lock in. No fuses blown, and no 4x4 still. I appreciate the help from you guys, just trying to eliminate before I have to replace the transfer case itself. Tomorrow I will try to check the front actuator and if its getting power. I'm slow moving since I had two discs in my neck replaced 7 weeks ago! I will also see about getting another switch and trying that! Thanks again!


----------



## mrplow69 (Nov 27, 2012)

Weird that its no tin gauging, cubic is right, it's the switch in the incoder motor most of the time


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree that the dash switches won't typically be the cause of a blown fuse. If you can't get the 4WD to engage, I'd confirm that the case can actually be shifted manually with the motor removed. If the motor can't shift the case due to some sort of mechanical failure, it'll blow fuses. Probably a good idea to check for power to the axle actuator as well. However, if the case isn't shifting far enough to engage 4WD, you won't get power to the actuator... it gets it's power via a switch on the case.

Possibly an issue with the TCCM (transfer case control module) as well, although less likely.


----------



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Awesome info from you two! Appreciate it!


----------



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Finally, after sending B&B a PM, he also was great help in trying to help me figure out my problem! After I told him of what all was going on he gave me different things to try and most I already did except for 1, The axle actuator!!! After taking that off and seeing if the plunger worked(like mrplow stated above), it didn't! Bought a new one for $85 and replaced and now I have 4x4! I'm not sure how I could ever repay all of you guys for your help but maybe I will in return be able to help someone! B&B, I'm thankful that you are a member because you have helped me in many ways on Plowsite and I thank you! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## mrplow69 (Nov 27, 2012)

Let it snow! Lol


----------

